# /bin/sh on /etc/rc terminated abnormally (HELP)



## loopy (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi.  Please help me, I am very lost at the moment.  A while back I was using FreeBSD 6.x to create images to run on PC Engine's ALIX boards, and I was very happy.  Recently I wanted to upgrade everything to FreeBSD 9.  I am currently trying FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE.  I have a reduced kernel and the systems seems ok until it's trying to mount the file system... I get the following...


```
Mounting local file systems:GEOM: ada0: geomentry does not match label (255h,63s != 16h,63s).
GEOM: ufsid/52dfefc146e6e6af13: geometry does not match label (255h,63s != 16h,63s).
mount: Jan 1 00:00:42 init: /bin/sh on /etc/rc/terminated abnormally, going to single user mode
Enter root password, or ^D to go multi-user
Password:
```

... then the system stops booting.

A long time back I recall having issues with the C/H/S values being different from how the host build system sees the CF card and how the ALIX board sees them.  The solution was to use the figures that the ALIX board sees and use those values for the creation of the CF image.  ie, ALIX shows this on boot...


```
Phys C/H/S 2025/16/63 Log C/H/S 1012/32/63
```

... so I use 2025 * 16 * 63, which gives me 2,041,200 sectors.  I have also tried the logical values giving 2,040,192 sectors, but that doesn't work either.

I am using a 1GB CF card, which was fine to use on the same ALIX board using FreeBSD 6.x.  I have also tried a different card, a 2GB card which also worked under FreeBSD 6.x, but that is having the exact same issue on 9.1.

My fstab looks like this...


```
/dev/ada0    /        ufs        ro            1    1
proc             /proc  procfs    rw            0    0
md               /var   mfs       rw,-s8m    2    0
md               /tmp  mfs       rw,-s8m    2    0
```

When I login to single mode, /sbin/mount shows this...


```
/dev/ada0 on / (ufs, local, soft-upates)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
procfs on /proc (procfs, local)
/dev/md0 on /var (ufs, local, soft-updates)
```

I've done some research but have just got stuck.

I have tried adding 
	
	



```
kern.geom.part.check_integrity="0"
```
 to 
	
	



```
/boot/loader.conf
```
 but that didn't work.

Some outputs which i've seen requested from other similar issues are as follows...


```
[b]# /sbin/fdisk ad0[/b]
******* Working on device /dev/ad0 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=2025 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=2025 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 2 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 0, size 50000 (24 Meg), flag 80 (active)
        beg: cyl 0/ head 0/ sector 1;
        end: cyl 1023/ head 254/ sector 63
```


```
[b]# /sbin/bsdlabel /dev/ad0[/b]
# /dev/ad0:
8 partitions:
#          size     offset    fstype   [fsize bsize bps/cpg]
  a:    2041200          0    4.2BSD        0     0     0
  c:    2041200          0    unused        0     0     # "raw" part, don't edit
```

Please help.


----------



## loopy (Jan 25, 2014)

Please let me also add the following output...


```
$ /sbin/gpart show ada0
=>      34  78165293  ada0  GPT  (37G)
        34       128     1  freebsd-boot  (64k)
       162  73400192     2  freebsd-ufs  (35G)
  73400354   3907584     3  freebsd-swap  (1.9G)
  77307938    857389        - free -  (418M)
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 26, 2014)

It might be best to ask on the freebsd-embedded mailing list.


----------



## loopy (Jan 27, 2014)

I've systematically been through quite a number of things.   Turns out it geometry was a Red Herring... it is ok in real life, just get a warning.  The real issue was trying to mount /tmp in the fstab.


```
md               /tmp  mfs       rw,-s8m    2    0
```

When I remove that the system is fine.  Still some issues but I have a booting system to work on at least.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 27, 2014)

That is an entry for FreeBSD 10.  It will not work on FreeBSD 9.


----------

